# Ladies, now that your boobs have morphed into different shapes, what do you do about bras?



## Phoenix (Jun 9, 2016)

(I don't know if this is the right place to ask this or not.)  It's been happening over a period of time of course, but I finally had to accept that the underwire just isn't the right choice anymore.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 9, 2016)

My BREASTS haven't morphed into anything.  I wear the same size bra I have for decades.  I have never worn an underwire because they are horribly uncomfortable. 

I hate the word "boobs" referring to women's body parts as I hate "junk" referring to men's.  I have a more positive body image than that!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 9, 2016)

So you are saying you don't sag at all and they are the same firmness as they had when you were twenty?  How did you manage that?  I always liked underwire because they didn't/don't ride up.  And they were not uncomfortable for me.  I still wear the same size bra.  And the items in question are in pretty good shape for an old lady, but when I took Lipitor it gave me little bumps all over the place, especially the places where the bra hit me.  So I'm looking for a different style. My question was about style -what works best for you?

As for boobs, I like the word.  I have a positive self image. I don't like the word breasts.  It's too technical and impersonal.  It's just a matter of personal preference.  A word is a word is a word.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2016)

I like sports bras. I work outside a lot, I find them comfortable, soft and most have a wide band so they don't ride up. At my age it's all about comfort.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 9, 2016)

Man if they ever have to zap me during a heart attack I will fight them trying to cut off my underwires. I haven't been perky since fourteen. Let me die with some vanity left please. Underwire night and day thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2016)

Mine are not perky anymore that's for sure!  I never liked underwire bras, have always worn comfortable sports or cotton bras.  I would rather go without one but feel funny about them jiggling around.  lol


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 9, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> So you are saying you don't sag at all and they are the same firmness as they had when you were twenty?  How did you manage that?  I always liked underwire because they didn't/don't ride up.  And they were not uncomfortable for me.  I still wear the same size bra.  And the items in question are in pretty good shape for an old lady, but when I took Lipitor it gave me little bumps all over the place, especially the places where the bra hit me.  So I'm looking for a different style. My question was about style -what works best for you?
> 
> As for boobs, I like the word.  I have a positive self image. I don't like the word breasts.  It's too technical and impersonal.  It's just a matter of personal preference.  A word is a word is a word.



LOL if a word is a word is a word then you should be fine with the word "breasts" and not dislike it!  LOL

(Oh, well, when argument lifts its leg, logic flies out the window.) 

These days I am wearing some leftover sports bras from my riding days, not the racer-back style but the regular hook-in-back style.  I have a could of newer bras that may be "leisure" bras but are supportive enough for me. The sports bras are all cotton or mostly cotton; the others aren't but they are as comfortable as the sports ones.  I might like a little more separation and lift, but for the price and the comfort I'm happy with these.  Not gonna pay $30-$40 to look like Jayne Mansfield. Mine never were particularly perky, now they're not particularly droopy.  They're just ... there. B for breast.


----------



## Linda (Jun 9, 2016)

I stopped wearing underwires when I heard it might cause cancer.  Don't know if that is true or not.  I was quite surprised when about a year ago my husband commented that most women my age had sagging breasts and that I did not.  I had never given it a thought but glad he thinks that's how it is.  

What is the question?  I forget.


----------



## jnos (Jun 10, 2016)

"Brassieres" I believe were invented by a male who obviously never had to wear one.  Personally I think they should be removed from existence. I am not a small size but at home and in our semi private yard I won't wear one. When I get home from work, it's off. I know there are women who have to wear them or it would cause back/shoulder issues. For me, I prefer to go bra-less.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 10, 2016)

Guitarist you said you hated the word boob.  I wasn't being argumentative.  We all have words that bother us for whatever reason.  I'm glad for bras.  If there were none, I'd make my own.  I'm a pretty good seamstress.  Having my boobs flopping around feels awful.  To each her own.

Could those of you who like sports bras provide a good name brand?  All of them are not created equal. I'm in the process of trying different brands.  The Bali one I bought cut into the squishy flesh that now lives under my arms.  The elastic under the boob and along the side rolls up, even though it's not supposed to.  I am not overweight, so that's not it.  We all have the squishy flesh at this age unless we are emaciated or work out six hours a day.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2016)

jnos said:


> "Brassieres" I believe were invented by a male who obviously never had to wear one.  Personally I think they should be removed from existence. I am not a small size but at home and in our semi private yard I won't wear one. When I get home from work, it's off. I know there are women who have to wear them or it would cause back/shoulder issues. For me, I prefer to go bra-less.



Same with me, as soon as I get home, I can't get it off soon enough, but, I'd never leave home without one on.  

Phoenix, I feel your pain, I too am on the hunt for one not contain wire that give good support, they used to have some like made by just my size, but something went bad with the quality over the years that they just don't lift he girls as they use to.  Nope, not taking the blame for it, it's definitely the quality of the manufacturers.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 10, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Same with me, as soon as I get home, I can't get it off soon enough, but, I'd never leave home without one on.
> 
> Phoenix, I feel your pain, I too am on the hunt for one not contain wire that give good support, they used to have some like made by just my size, but something went bad with the quality over the years that they just don't lift he girls as they use to.  Nope, not taking the blame for it, it's definitely the quality of the manufacturers.



Isn't Just My Size for the well endowed?  I always figured I was just right, but a double D I am not.  I never had kids, so the girls still have form.  My mom's turned to mashed potatoes.  Mine didn't do that.  Maybe I just need to go in to be fitted. But around here there is no such place.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Isn't Just My Size for the well endowed?  I always figured I was just right, but a double D I am not.  I never had kids, so the girls still have form.  My mom's turned to mashed potatoes.  Mine didn't do that.  Maybe I just need to go in to be fitted. But around here there is no such place.



Maybe, I'm thinking of a different brand, it's been a while, but the brand I'm thinking carries c as well as d, maybe even b, though I do where the d


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2016)

when I was in my twenties, I wore this one, it comes in a b, c, it held the girls up great, it isn't the same quality anymore, I know it's inexpensive, but, it really was quite comfortable and had good form back then.  Now I buy more expensive, but, it I could get a quality plus comfort in a wireless, I won't mind paying higher prices.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Just-My-Size-Full-Figure-Satin-Comfort-Wire-Free-Bra-Style-1960/880784


----------



## jnos (Jun 10, 2016)

"Girls" is the word I don't like. I hear that a lot the past few years. Where did that come from?


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2016)

AprilT said:


> when I was in my twenties, I wore this one, it comes in a b, c, it held the girls up great, it isn't the same quality anymore, I know it's inexpensive, but, it really was quite comfortable and had good form back then.  Now I buy more expensive, but, it I could get a quality plus comfort in a wireless, I won't mind paying higher prices.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Just-My-Size-Full-Figure-Satin-Comfort-Wire-Free-Bra-Style-1960/880784




I have these  and some others now

https://www.amazon.com/Playtex-Perf...2&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=4747+playtex+bra

https://www.amazon.com/Playtex-Secr...582058&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=4732


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2016)

jnos said:


> "Girls" is the word I don't like. I hear that a lot the past few years. Where did that come from?



Girls, puppies, I don't know, don't care, seems generational, there are more pressing matters that I take offense to, giving silly names to my breastesses isn't one of them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm just reminded of an Erma Bombeck story where someone gives her a "Hello My Name is..." sticker and she says " Oh goody, what shall we name the other one?"


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2016)

Things do change as we age and as my weight goes up and down, I keep all my bras that are still in good condition, and have about 4 different types, none of which are underwire, as I find they ride up and hurt.  Never wear a bra at home anymore, except when I have company.  I think of them as boobs, but when speaking with a professional like a doctor they are known as breasts.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 10, 2016)

I think of them as boobs, but when speaking with a professional like a doctor they are known as breasts. 

I nursed little people for a bit more than ten years combined...I still think of them as " nummies"


----------



## jujube (Jun 10, 2016)

Mine migrated south for the winter and never moved back north.  I think most brassieres were invented by sadists but they are a necessary evil.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 10, 2016)

Boob -- US -- a foolish or stupid person.  UK -- an embarrassing mistake. From an online dictionary.

From another online dictionary:  boobs -- things that guys like to play with; a woman's sex tool to make men do what she wants them to do. 

I'll stick with "breasts," thank you very much! 

I don't much care for "tits" but at least it's a logical segue from the correct "teats." 

Whatever happened to bosom and bosoms?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2016)

Bosoms died with the Victorian ladies attached to them, I think. Lol. I kinda like tits--in the right company of course. Goes with the titsalina bum fluff persona I love to satirize from time to time. Hey, girls just wanna have fun. Perhaps I should name mine.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 10, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I have these  and some others now
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Playtex-Perf...2&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=4747+playtex+bra
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Playtex-Secr...582058&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=4732



Thanks for the links.

I think tits are fine too.  Bosoms was what my mom and grandma had.  Grin.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 11, 2016)

jnos said:


> "Brassieres" I believe were invented by a male who obviously never had to wear one.  Personally I think they should be removed from existence. I am not a small size but at home and in our semi private yard I won't wear one. When I get home from work, it's off. I know there are women who have to wear them or it would cause back/shoulder issues. For me, I prefer to go bra-less.



Jnos, it sounds as if we're related! I've said for years a man must have invented them. I HATE them and I refuse to wear one unless it's absolutely necessary!!!! When I go for my walk in cold weather, I don't wear one because I have a coat on and you can't tell I'm bra-less.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 11, 2016)

I am so jealous, for me braless is almost painful. I'd love to be able to wear tank tops on sweltering days, stringy sun dresses...my fantasy wardrobe...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh, my kind of clothes!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2016)

I particularly fancy the rohrschach style grey shirt.....lol. Gotta love dual purpose.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 11, 2016)

You do know a lot of ladies wear strapless bras with those kinds of dresses, but mostly those with smaller bosoms.  They do sell the strapless bras for larger breast sizes, but, I've never found one to stay up properly in my size.  They also sell tank tops with built in bras.  Past a certain age most, unless there's been some enhancements, are going to have some sag, so bralessness unless very small breasted will bounce with every step you take.

these are tops with built in bras.  

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...+in+,aps,328&rh=i:aps,k:built+in+bra+tank+top

Some of these dresses have built in bras and or will hold you in place regardless.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...in+bra+,aps,235&rh=i:aps,k:built+in+bra+dress
below strapless bras

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...earch-alias=aps&field-keywords=strapless+bras


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 11, 2016)

I'd love to wear tank tops and spaghetti straps too but don't care so much nowadays as I no longer have the neck and shoulders to bare.  I see some of my neighbors wearing them occasionally but older skin just doesn't look the way 20-year-old skin does when bared to the world.  I have a very dear friend some years older than me, who is so petite she can get into size 2 riding breeches.  She is a very elegant dresser, but I have seen her in a tank top and even at her weight and the exercise from riding, her skin is not youth-taut and tanned. 

When I go to the beach I wear a bathing suit, of course, and my neck and shoulders and cleavage are on display, but I doubt anyone's noticing anymore, and I'm just glad I can still walk across the sand and swim in the water!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for the links April. Some beautiful styles there...but some of the thinner straps might not work...could be mighty embarrassing. I've got it! Duct tape! Works for everything else. I just thought of another problem with skimpy tops. I don't tan in any way. I use self-tanner on my legs. Bare shoulders and I'd have to pour it over my head...


----------



## AprilT (Jun 11, 2016)

You're welcome Fur.  

How could I forget duct tape and now they this stuff called gorilla duct tape.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 11, 2016)

I kid you not...in the mid 90's best buddy took me to " Tunnel", a happening club at the time. More than a few folks were wearing duct tape covering strategic areas...hope they shaved, had to hurt getting that off...then again that might have the point? Ewwww


----------



## AprilT (Jun 11, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I kid you not...in the mid 90's best buddy took me to " Tunnel", a happening club at the time. More than a few folks were wearing duct tape covering strategic areas...hope they shaved, had to hurt getting that off...then again that might have the point? Ewwww



Ah The Tunnel, NYC nightclub, I think that's the area where my brand new car was stolen.  It was my first time and last time at that club.  Not just so much because of the car being stolen, we didn't care for the club's atmosphere, maybe if we were younger, this was the late 80's.  I remember my first time at The Gallery early 70's, now that was an experience, I was kind of mad at the friend who took me there, but ended up having a great time because the music and the crowd was the best when it came to dancing.  Still, I was in a state of shock.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 11, 2016)

The admission price, the noise, the foil wallpaper in that one staircase, the noise...still have nightmares centered in that club sometimes...the noise...they were dancing so I guess it was considered music.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 12, 2016)

Speaking as a man, I think you could call them ANYthing and all men would know what you mean. Recently in a figure drawing class the model
who was 37 looked 15 years older with her clothes off. Odd. Does that happen often? She had old looking eyes too.

A funny story. I was tutoring a young woman and the word bosom was on the page. She didn't know what it meant! I pointed, then she knew.


----------

